# Are these coneflowers?



## Darrell (Mar 22, 2018)

These look like volunteer coneflowers to me. But I've never had so many. It's causing me to second guess myself. Coneflowers - yay or nay?


----------



## davidwilson (May 1, 2018)

I am also a bit confused. Can't specify exactly what it is!


----------



## RandyMan (May 17, 2018)

Darrell said:


> These look like volunteer coneflowers to me. But I've never had so many. It's causing me to second guess myself. Coneflowers - yay or nay?


They do look like coneflowers.I have a bunch and they spread like crazy in good soil/mulched beds.


----------

